# Red Mulberry Burl



## rdabpenman (Feb 3, 2013)

On a Black Titanium Zen Rollerball with magnetic Postable Cap.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned shavings, and applied 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03162.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03232.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03158.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03229.jpg


----------



## camoboy91 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks Great!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm going to hafta try that dipping method!!


----------



## sleevecc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats awesome, have never seen a burl on a Mulberry yet.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great looking Zen. One of my favorite kits.

Dave


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 7, 2013)

Great looking pen as usual Les. I would live o cut my fruit bearing mulberry down and make a pen or axe handle with it


----------



## Patrude (Mar 8, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> On a Black Titanium Zen Rollerball with magnetic Postable Cap.
> Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned shavings, and applied 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".
> 
> Les
> ...



great looking pen, nicely done


----------

